# Have you heard of Antonio Bonparti?



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Concerto in B-Flat Major, Op. 11 No. 4: I. Vivace ma larghetto

Been listening to this album. Incredibly rich music. He is the one that Bach took the Invention form from.

I notice he is referred to more often as Francesco Antonio Bonporti.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I like the sense of potential in your avatar. It feels like things are just waiting to go down on that beach.


----------

